# EP3 CTR Wheels on my ATR



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's my ATR sitting on the factory Oem wheels which have previous been refurb'd in shadow chrome. They have suffered a bit of kerbing now and i fancied a change.










So I bought some EP3 wheels (from a Civic Type R). They needed some tlc so the plan was to sand these down, do them up over the summer and then fit them.










I started by cleaning them with my collection of wheel cleaners, but even acid based ones weren't up to the job -










So i thought, sod it, off to the powdercoaters. I know it kind of defeated the idea of cheap wheels i can refurb myself, but with the effort i would have needed, i'm glad i did!










The powder coaters couldn't guarantee a match on the centre caps and wanted £15 odd for each one, no way was i paying £60+ for the centre caps, so i had a go at doing these myself. Managed a perfect match in the light of my garage...










Alas too good to be true, because of the shadow effect of the wheels, whilst i tried to replicate a shadow effect (silver paint over a black base) on the centre caps, in the light they are bit dark. So it all depends where you stand as to how good they are! Still look good though, I may address this another day, but for now they are good enough.

Swapping the tyres from my old wheels turned out to be a nightmare. One of the locking wheelnuts failed due to the crappy design of the OEM pins and the tyre fitted couldn't get it. Another garage managed it for me, took it back to the tyre fitters and there were two nails in the tyre, so they sorted a puncture repair for me too.

Anyway, a quick picture i took in the garage with the wheels and centre caps fitted.










My gearstick gaiter was getting a bit tatty and had some very small paint stains on it from when i bought it. So changed to a soft leather one from Ebay, looks so much better (scuse the dust, inside needs cleaning... )










And finally some pictures in today's sunlight...









































































And a couple with the engine bay:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Tidy atr mate, ep3 wheels actually suit it. My mate had the h22 in his ek & was great fun.


----------



## Walshe_ian (Apr 13, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Who refurbed the wheels mate?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Platinum in Swindon, they used to be a Lepsons franchise but are now independent.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice one fella. Where did you get them done. Local to you? need mine doing and am only up the road from Swindon


----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Slinepete (Feb 16, 2013)

Wheels really suite the car made it look newer looks in great shape


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Elliot_C said:


> Nice one fella. Where did you get them done. Local to you? need mine doing and am only up the road from Swindon


As above mate, Platinum Alloys in Swindon. :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks awesome


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Just needs a turbo kit now


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, turbo is just too costly.

Although I'm seriously tempted to go down the route of an ECU conversion which will involve a P28 ECU with Hondata S300, OBD1 to OBD2b conversion harness, Prelude two wire IACV, IACV conversion plate & EGR blanking plate.

Still not cheap though, but will make the car as good as it can get without throwing serious money at a tuner build.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Great car, nice wheels and colour. Also, under the bonnet looks mad good! :thumb:


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice, the new wheels look a lot better.


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wheels look perfect on it, much better than the standard ones imo


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks good that Lloyd! I've just swapped the std wheels off my ep3!

K20 it...


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Very well done, wheels and car are a credit to you!!:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> Looks good that Lloyd! I've just swapped the std wheels off my ep3!
> 
> K20 it...


Bah, H22a7 is how the big boys roll.... 

Cheers for the kind comments all. :thumb:


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## jimex01 (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking really good mate  I loved my ATR & still miss it lol


----------



## MINIMark (Aug 18, 2012)

Wheels look spot on :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Came up a treat and really suit the car. 

Good choice getting them done.


----------



## Walshe_ian (Apr 13, 2013)

This car needs coilovers


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunning mate. I love the Pollock style plug cover.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

That looks loads better on the civic wheels


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks good mate.

First photo near South Cerney by any chance?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Walshe_ian said:


> This car needs coilovers


I'm still not decided. Last two cars i had were lowered and, whilst it looked the business, living with it was a pain in the backside. Having to slow for ever hump, bump and dip, not being able to get into car parks and, without the expense of a camber kit, increased tyre wear (despite having the geo set up).

Also getting in and out was more effort for a fat old git like me, Honda seats are generally on the floor as it is (although not the case in the ATR).

Now that i have the Civic as a daily run around and the ATR is sitting in the garage looking pretty, i might thing about it again, but at £600 + fitting, i might just settle with some springs. The handling is pretty good as it is and i won't really see the benefit of coillies unless i track the car, which i've no intention of doing.

Ah decisions decisions...



AndyC said:


> Looks good mate.
> 
> First photo near South Cerney by any chance?


Lol, indeed. Great little spot for photos :thumb:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks really smart mate


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Is it still looking as clean at the moment Lloyd now we are in January? :wave:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, nearly....

Last cleaned it 3 weeks ago and it has only been out the garage a few times since, and only when dry.

I knew buying another car as a daily run around would turn me into an even bigger tart where the Accord is concerned. :lol:


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

That is looking amazing buddy  I've liked these ever since I sat in one at the motor show many, many years ago (before they launched). Love the look of the Ep3 alloys and amazed that more owners aren't doing it........

Off to search on pistonheads for a red one


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Well I guess it is time for a little update...

I bought some XYZ full adjustable coilovers a couple of years back and had them set up by Performance Autoworks and it totally transformed the already superb handling. I won't bore you with pictures, I've posted enough around the forum since fitting them.

I love the EP3 wheels, but they were only ever intended as a stop back until I could decide what I wanted. Gram Light 57s and Mugen GP wheels cost more than my car so I just never got round to doing anything.

Anyway, I had decided on a list of wheels I liked an in June popped down to StancedUK just outside Reading and, with the help of a ruler to check offsets, decided on a set of wheels that will fit, not ruin the ride and hopefully will look ok in the colour I wanted.

Happy birthday to me...










Bola B1's in Gloss Gunmetal.

Test fit before fitting the tyres.










Wheels protected and then off to the tyre fitters to get the tyres swapped from the EP3 rims..



















The tuner nuts that came with it were a bit long and plain, so I've bought some titanium tuner nuts and a set of locking nuts.



















I love them and it totally transforms the look of the car. Just need to take the wheels back off and refit them as the tyre fitters didn't line up the centre caps with the tyre valves :lol:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Sadly, I prefer those civic wheels, not original to your car, but still genuine Honda. The thing that really annoys me is when a car reaches a certain age, and people say its not worth spending money on that. Your car to you hopefully means more to you than someone who owns say a £15k car and takes it to a £5 car wash every week. So keep the updates coming matey.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Fair do's, I like the EP3s but to me they never really had an impact on the car. I think the Bolas just give it that little bit extra.

I know what you mean about the value though, a few months back I parked up in a car park with a new BMW which was £40k+ and a flashy £60k+ Merc either side of me. All three of us got out the cars at the same time and a passer by shouted to me "Awesome car mate, lovely". My car was less than 5% of the value of the two cars beside me yet they weren't acknowledged.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

i like the new wheels. really set it off. great cars and becoming harder to find.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers. Well under a 1000 left now and only 600 or so taxed, so becoming rarer. Prices are starting to gradually climb, but only for the good ones as there are still too many old dogs about keeping the values down.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

yeah I've noticed that. same with the dc5s and dc2s and even rarer the FD2s which i love.

think after the fn2 ill consider a dc5


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Love the new rims, I really need to own a type r at some point.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Other than the holy grail of the NSX-R, the Integra DC2 or Accord CH1 are the best Type R choices in my opinion. NA, LSD, proper Vtec kick and proper steering. EK9 is quick little motor but commanding big money these days. 

The 4th Gen 2.2 Vtec Prelude is a great cheap fun choice too, a type R without the badge. 

There's not much difference between the DC2 and CH1, the Teg is bit more raw but the ATR has the extra torque of the H22. Doubles up as a roomy family car with a big boot too.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Shiny said:


> Other than the holy grail of the NSX-R, the Integra DC2 or Accord CH1 are the best Type R choices in my opinion. NA, LSD, proper Vtec kick and proper steering. EK9 is quick little motor but commanding big money these days.
> 
> The 4th Gen 2.2 Vtec Prelude is a great cheap fun choice too, a type R without the badge.
> 
> There's not much difference between the DC2 and CH1, the Teg is bit more raw but the ATR has the extra torque of the H22. Doubles up as a roomy family car with a big boot too.


Out of all the type r the ones I keep looking at are the dc5 integra,ek9 civic and the fd2 civic :driver:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Fd2 is quick and a pretty rare motor, but I just can't quite get on with the looks. DC5 is nice, love them in championship white. 

The Accord CL7R might be worth considering too, but personally I couldn't justify a £4K/£5k price hike on a 2.4s for extra bits you get.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Love it, and love the new wheels, Always wanted one of these from the days when I had my 406v6. I remember having a play with one coming back from Southend one night . Sadly I went to Subaru and then drifted onto German and now in to 4x4 territory.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job with the centre caps fella and like the new wheels. the whole car looks spot on


----------



## Jdm owner (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice looking Type R you have.


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Cool motor! Clean as you like!


----------

